# cutting styrene



## krsayre (May 5, 2008)

can styrene sheets be cut with a paper cutter? If so how thick can be cut?


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi
I would not think so - the paper cutter shears things, and that would be likely to break styrene, better to use a knife and a straight edge where possible, to give you more control.

I can cut freehand curves, also it can be cut with scissors as you have more control over them than a paper cutter. It is likely to lift the sheet (styrene) especially with small pieces and/or thin strips will be the same: liable to break up.


I produce multiple strips down to30 thou wide using a spring bow compass to mark them out, cutting a groove, and then finishing off with a knife: I use a scalpel a lot. Watch the ends the compass can give a false reading there. From 20 thou sheet the saw (below ) will cut 1mm wide strip with ease


IF you want to try it I would think that about 20 thou is the thickest that can be easily cut, beyond that is is too stiff and thick.


I cut it with a small 'Proxxon' (KS230) saw all the time, that is best from 20 thou; again though with care it will cut below that.


Whatever you use de-bur it after cutting: the cutting action raises a bur each side of the cut, slice it off with the knife held flat and run it along the strip etc., to take it off.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use a utility knife to score.060" thick. After scoring I just snap it, makes a clean cut.


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

I use these shears to cut styrene, so a paper cutter should work too.










Dave


----------



## krsayre (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll use a steell ruler and an exacto knife.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to check out Working with Styrene

There's some great tips there.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link Bruce, nice tips!


----------



## krsayre (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Bruce That link was a wealth of info.. Ken


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to cut thinner sheets up to 1/8" with a paper cutter quite often. It does require a sharp blade and a cutter with minimal play. Mine is old, from the 50's so it is quite a bit more sturdy than some of the more modern ones. The cutter gets very cumbersome though and takes up a ton of space. 

Terry


----------

